# Discount lift tickets?



## geronimo (Jan 20, 2009)

they were running a deal for a while at king soopers...buy 10 vitamin waters (about $12) and get a ticket to winter park. also the gas station 66 was running a deal where if you buy 10 gallons of gas you get a buy one get one free ticket to copper, monarch, etc. gold c books are also a good place to look for discounts. and loveland tickets at king soopers are $45. good luck.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

the vit water deal expires at the end of the month. try craigslist. you can sometimes find some cheap ones on there. loveland's are $48 if you buy them at king sooper's.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

phillips 66 details: Ski Free Colorado | Welcome


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks folks! Much appreciated.


----------

